# Allroad Pre-Ejaculation



## VR6BANGER!! (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't have one yet but I'm going to look at a couple this Friday. I thought I'd add this usless thread to this forum since it's so dead. I've been researching the 2.7t motor and possible modifications. Chip, intake, exhaust, sway bars etc. Maybe in a year or so I'll upgrade the turbos


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (VR6BANGER!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6BANGER!!* »_ Chip, intake, exhaust, sway bars etc/

sounds like you've got it pretty well covered 
also, check out "402 mod" which lowers the air suspension a few MMs. If its a TIP car, check out tranny-cu software as well. 
Brad


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (bhb399mm)*

Get one... You will not be dissapointed!!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (BAXTER)*

yes the 2.7 is a great motor.....all i have (engine wise) is APR 93 oct, samco TBB, evoms DV's and she hauls A$$...and bumpers and 2X4's and plywood and anything else I can fit in the rear...








anyway I took her to the track and wih my crappy 2.4 60' I still pulled off a 14.6 @98....not bad for a wagon.....with a 1.9 60' I think 13's are not too far out of reach...plus when I ran her she had my books and other misc crap in the back and the spare and the jack kit and the rear seats...etc...I think 13's are very attainable with just a chip....even if you are like me and not into all of that racing stuff the allroad is an excellent vehicle. airride, tons of hauling space, heated front and rear seats and heated steering wheel.....how many other cars can boast about stuff like that








I LOVE my AR


----------



## VR6BANGER!! (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
sounds like you've got it pretty well covered 
also, check out "402 mod" which lowers the air suspension a few MMs. If its a TIP car, check out tranny-cu software as well. 
Brad

I haven't come across the 402 mod or the tranny software yet. I'll be sure to research these. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can anyone direct me to a thread that explains these?


_Modified by VR6BANGER!! at 1:28 PM 9-15-2006_


----------



## THE STEVE (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (VR6BANGER!!)*

haha im looking for one to! 
"6-speed where are you?!"


----------



## VR6BANGER!! (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (THE STEVE)*

I haven't found one yet! The two I looked at on Friday were in fairly rough shape. The search continues.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (VR6BANGER!!)*

Wow, my dealer down here has about 5. They are all CPO.
Call this dealership and speak to Ted, Tell him Craige sent you:
Palisades Audi
175 Route 303
West Nyack, NY 10994 
Phone: (845) 353-7300
Hope this helps.. They had 2 6-speeds and 3 auto last week. All under 40XXX miles and priced $28995.00 or less.
Just for the record, mine is 402'd, chipped, intake, APR exhaust and h-sport sways. This is a perfect car in my opinion.

Pic for ya as well:


----------



## VR6BANGER!! (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (BAXTER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BAXTER* »_Wow, my dealer down here has about 5. They are all CPO.
Call this dealership and speak to Ted, Tell him Craige sent you:
Palisades Audi
175 Route 303
West Nyack, NY 10994 
Phone: (845) 353-7300
Hope this helps.. They had 2 6-speeds and 3 auto last week. All under 40XXX miles and priced $28995.00 or less.
Just for the record, mine is 402'd, chipped, intake, APR exhaust and h-sport sways. This is a perfect car in my opinion.

Pic for ya as well:










I'll give them a call. How much lower did the 402 give you? from the pic, it looks like a pretty good drop. Also, does the APR exhaust sound very loud or drone when crusing?
Excellent wheel choice. I was debating over CH's or B7 RS4 Reps. I think the CH's look better on the allroad because they have a little meat to them.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Allroad Pre-Ejaculation (VR6BANGER!!)*

APR is farely quiet.. NO DROning


----------

